# Nhà cung cấp uy tín thi công máy lạnh multi chính hãng giá siêu rẻ miền Nam



## diem.hlv123 (20/11/20)

*Có nên thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh multi cho chung cư cao cấp?*


Có thể nói, máy lạnh multi được xem là một sản phẩm “cứu cánh” cho những công trình cần đến độ hoàn hảo cả bên trong lẫn bên ngoài. Những không gian hạn hẹp về diện tích đặt dàn nóng bên ngoài, đặc biệt là các căn hộ chung cư cao cấp, nhưng lại cần đến rất nhiều hệ máy lạnh để làm mát cho từng khu vực…

++ Bài viết tham khảo thêm:
Chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh multi chuyên nghiệp nhất







_Máy lạnh multi 1 dàn nóng kết nối nhiều dàn lạnh thích hợp lắp đặt cho chung cư cao cấp_



*MÁY LẠNH MULTI CHO CHUNG CƯ CAO CẤP VÌ SAO NÊN THI CÔNG, THIẾT KẾ?*


*Chung cư cao cấp có những đặc điểm gì?*



Đặc điểm của hầu hết các căn hộ chung cư cao cấp là diện tích ban công khá hẹp.


=> Việc lắp đặt máy lạnh nhiều dàn nóng ở ban công không chỉ chiếm nhiều diện tích, ảnh hưởng mỹ quan mà còn gây ra hiện tượng dàn nóng máy lạnh không thể tỏa được hết nhiệt, làm giảm hiệu suất và độ bền của máy.




Hơn nữa, đặc trưng của căn hộ chung cư là không gian được bố trí trên một sàn duy nhất nên khoảng cách giữa các phòng chức năng khá gần nhau.


=> Các dàn lạnh nếu không được phân bổ hợp lý sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến thẩm mỹ, không phát huy được tối đa hiệu suất của máy.



*Máy lạnh multi cho chung cư cao cấp vì sao nên thi công, thiết kế?*



Máy lạnh multi là hệ thống máy lạnh 1 dàn nóng kết nối từ 2 – 6 dàn lạnh, giúp tiết kiệm diện tích đặt dàn nóng ngoài ban công tối thiểu nhất.
Không áp đặt kiểu dáng dàn lạnh, bạn có thể lựa chọn giữa: dàn lạnh âm trần, dàn lạnh treo tường, dàn lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió.
Áp dụng công nghệ Inverter, cho nên sản phẩm sẽ tiết kiệm được 30% tổng điện năng tiêu thụ
Khả năng hoạt động bền bỉ, ít xảy ra hư hỏng và tránh được tình trạng nhỏ nước không đáng có làm ảnh hưởng đến độ làm mát của biệt thự.
Có khả năng lọc gió rất tốt và khiến cho không gian trở nên tươi mát.


*Mặt hạn chế của máy lạnh multi cho chung cư?*



Do là một hệ thống máy lạnh kết nối cùng lúc nhiều dàn lạnh với nhau, nhưng chỉ có duy nhất một dàn nóng đặt ngoài trời, vì thế, việc thiết kế, lắp đặt đường ống đồng, ống nước và các vật dụng khác là rất phức tạp.
Chi phí đầu tư cao hơn rất nhiều.
Thường phải được lên kế hoạch và bắt đầu lắp đặt ngay khi phần thô vừa hoàn thành xong.







_Máy lạnh multi với nhiều kiểu dàn lạnh: treo tường, âm trần, giấu trần... phù hợp với từng kiểu kiến trúc nội thất_



*MÁY LẠNH MULTI CHO CHUNG CƯ CAO CẤP NÊN LÀ SẢN PHẨM NÀO?*


Khác với những sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần hay máy lạnh tủ đứng hoặc máy lạnh treo tường là dòng phổ biến, nên sẽ có nhiều thương hiệu tập trung sản xuất và đầu tư, tạo ra sự đa dạng trong lựa chọn của khách hàng.



Với _máy lạnh multi_ thì khác, đây là dòng sản phẩm phức tạp, vì đến cả 4 – 5 dàn lạnh, vì thế, chỉ có những thương hiệu thật sự chất lượng và đi đầu trong ngành công nghiệp điều hòa mới đủ khả năng để phân phối và sản xuất.



*Máy lạnh multi Daikin cho chung cư.*



Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A và Gas R32.
Công suất dàn lạnh: 1.0hp – 2.5hp.
Công suất dàn nóng: 2.0hp – 4.0hp.



Điểm nổi bật: Có khả năng kết nối đến 200% công suất dàn lạnh, nghĩa là với dàn nóng 4.0hp, Daikin cho phép bạn lắp đặt tổng dàn lạnh là 8.0hp, tuy nhiên, khi tất cả cùng hoạt động, hiệu suất làm lạnh chỉ đạt 80%.
Điểm hạn chế: Luôn trong tình trạng cháy hàng, giá thành khá cao.


*Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy cho chung cư.*



Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất dàn lạnh: 1.0hp – 2.5hp.
Công suất dàn nóng: 1.5hp – 5.0hp.



Điểm nổi bật: Được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu, cho phép kết nối đến 6 dàn lạnh (những thương hiệu khác chỉ là 4), hoạt động bền bỉ, ít tình trạng xảy ra hư hỏng.
Điểm hạn chế: Không đẩy mạnh marketing nên được ít khách hàng để ý.


*Máy lạnh multi LG cho chung cư.*



Công nghệ: Hàn Quốc.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất dàn lạnh: 1.0hp – 2.5hp.
Công suất dàn nóng: 1.5hp – 5.5hp.



Điểm nổi bật: Thiết kế tinh tế, vẻ ngoài đẹp, giá thành rẻ rất nhiều so với 2 thương hiệu trên.
Điểm hạn chế: Chất lượng sẽ không thể bằng được nhu Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy.


*Vậy nên lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho chung cư theo thương hiệu nào?*


Có thể nói, dù là máy lạnh multi của thương hiệu nào thì cũng đều là những sản phẩm tốt, chất lượng. Việc cân nhắc xem máy lạnh multi Daikin, máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy hay máy lạnh multi LG mới thực sự phù hợp, còn phải dựa vào rất nhiều yếu tố: đặc điểm không gian, vị trí lắp đặt, quy mô nhà xưởng... đặc biệt là điều kiện kinh tế của bạn thì mới quyết định được.








_Máy lạnh multi với dàn lạnh kiểu treo tường thông dụng_



*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH MULTI CHO CHUNG CƯ CAO CẤP?*


Hải Long Vân xin tự đề cử mình vào vị trí mang về sự hài lòng về một không gian sống như mong muốn của bạn. Với kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lắp đặt và đã từng thực hiện *thi công máy lạnh multi cho chung cư cao cấp*, đảm bảo sẽ mang đến một không gian với sự hài lòng tuyệt đối khi bạn hợp tác với chúng tôi.



Là đại lý cấp 1 của 3 hãng máy lạnh multi trên thị trường, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của hãng, đảm bảo hàng nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ xuất giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.








_Máy lạnh multi với dàn lạnh kiểu giấu trần nối ống gió cao cấp, sang trọng_



*LỜI KẾT.*


Lưu ngay 2 Hotline chính của Hải Long Vân.




0909 787 022: Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật.
0901 329 411: Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng.


Chúng tôi sẽ luôn có mặt kịp thời để hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán chính xác nhất tổng chi phí cần để thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh multi cho chung cư cao cấp của bạn.



Mức giá máy và chi phí lắp đặt mà chúng tôi cung cấp với bạn sẽ tùy thuộc vào thời điểm mà lên xuống khác nhau. Chính vì thế, hãy gọi ngay khi bạn có nhu cầu để chúng tôi kịp thời giữ lại những khuyến mãi tốt nhất về mức giá cho các bạn nhé!








_Máy lạnh multi với dàn lạnh kiểu âm trần cassette thích hợp lắp phòng khách rộng_


+++ Tin nên đọc thêm:


Lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho căn hộ chung cư cao cấp chuyên nghiệp nhất tại quận 2
Đại lý máy lạnh multi cho chung cư cao cấp giá rẻ nhất quận 7
Tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh multi hệ giấu trần cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp nhất
Link bài viết: Có nên thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh multi cho chung cư cao cấp?


----------

